# International Beer Shop Stocks Russian River Clean Skin



## sinkas (5/12/08)

Local WA beer writer, and self professed beer expert Vic Crossland published yesterday
(quoting from memory, im too broke to buy a mainstream newspaper)

"The International Beer shop , Leederville has received another shipment of its cleanskin IPA, which comes from the Russian River brewery, California."

I assume the "Bard" meant the style, or some witty copy clerk at the Western Australian edited the sense out of it, but still a bit of a gaffe for the beer nerds out there, all 6 of _them_.


----------



## Bizier (5/12/08)

Wow, can someone say if this will make it to the east coast?

Can someone (pretty please) post a pic of the label if they get one so I know what I am looking for.

Is that Pliny The Elder, or something else?


----------



## sinkas (5/12/08)

Sorry but I was posting on the assumption the information is totally misleading, so although I certianly cannot rule it out, I think its 99% non going to happen/be what it's saying it is.
Oh and its *cleanskin*, so there is no bloody label to photograph you turkey.


----------



## randyrob (5/12/08)

rofl, i stopped reading his shite myself as it just got me too wound up.

i'd go with FAIL and say it's actually clean skins from a local micro rater than one from a US brewery.


----------



## bigfridge (5/12/08)

sinkas said:


> Sorry but I was posting on the assumption the information is totally misleading, so although I certianly cannot rule it out, I think its 99% non going to happen/be what it's saying it is.
> Oh and its *cleanskin*, so there is no bloody label to photograph you turkey.



Alcohol cannot be sold in Australia without a label complying with the food standards you goose B) 

So there must be a label.


----------



## kook (5/12/08)

randyrob said:


> rofl, i stopped reading his shite myself as it just got me too wound up.
> 
> i'd go with FAIL myself and say it's actually clean skins from a local micro rater than one from a US brewery.



Nah - I heard Russian River have been having big problems selling their beer in CA. Noone wants big hop bombs, or funky sour beers anymore. They're all going for shandy's and radlers, it's the big new thing.

The only way they could get rid of the excess stock was to ship it all to Australia and sell it off cheap as cleanskins.

I'll bet this all came about due to this email:



> Sales of our cleanskin IPA have far exceeded our expectations - in fact we just sold our last 6 pack! Never fear though, as there is plenty more on the way. Were expecting the next lot to arrive this Wednesday, so if youre coming down with the IPA in mind, give us a call to ensure your trip will be worthwhile. Thanks to everyone that has supported it so far, were elated to see keen interest in such a hoppy brew. Lupulin Threshold Shift, here we come!
> 
> Cheers,
> The IBS Crew


BTW - here's the original info:



> Here at the IBS we're fortunate enough to be friends with a local microbrewery whose personal standards are some of the highest in the country, and have offered us a rare opportunity to pass on a sensational beer that's just not quite to their specifications.
> 
> The beer is an American style IPA, clocking in at a whopping 6% alcohol and 60IBU's to match. Bucket loads of modern Tasmanian and a sprinkling of US hop varieties leap out of the glass under the guise of pine needles, grapefruit, and a woody earthiness, and linger well into the morning after (in fact so many hops went into this beer that we reckon they cost more than the beer itself!) beautifully balancing a firm, biscuity malt character imparted by domestic ale malt.


----------



## Bizier (5/12/08)

That Korean beer has a label calling itself cleanskin, as do all wines, usually indicating area of origin and batch numbers + alc details.
You canary.

ED:


----------



## sinkas (5/12/08)

bigfridge said:


> Alcohol cannot be sold in Australia without a label complying with the food standards you goose B)
> 
> So there must be a label.



Well dis wun dont got nuffin zipa-lips LOL


----------



## Muggus (5/12/08)

kook said:


> Nah - I heard Russian River have been having big problems selling their beer in CA. Noone wants big hop bombs, or funky sour beers anymore. They're all going for shandy's and radlers, it's the big new thing.
> 
> The only way they could get rid of the excess stock was to ship it all to Australia and sell it off cheap as cleanskins.


What's wrong with hop bombs and funk!? And here I am commending Yanks for their fine taste in microbrewed beer...

Though it does make me wonder why they would want to 'flog it cheap' to the Aussie market as you said Kook. 
Wouldn't they make a bit more cash selling beers with the name and reputation thats well-known and regarded, even over here?


----------



## mika (5/12/08)

Sarcasm's a lost art apparently ^_^


----------



## kook (5/12/08)

mika said:


> Sarcasm's a lost art apparently ^_^



Obviously had too many shandies.


----------



## faryg (5/12/08)

Wasn't IBS's first shipment of cleanskin beers from F**** of baskerville which sold out pretty quickly and now they have picked up the pasteurised lot?


----------



## Insight (5/12/08)

So is our friend Vic a wine guy that does a bit of beer on the side? Out of interest, who's tried this cleanskin and is it any good? Which local is producing it? (Brendan, I'm looking at you).

Here's Vic's email address if anyone would care to correct him. Be polite ^_^ 
[email protected]


----------



## kook (5/12/08)

Insight said:


> So is our friend Vic a wine guy that does a bit of beer on the side? Out of interest, who's tried this cleanskin and is it any good? Which local is producing it? (Brendan, I'm looking at you).
> 
> Here's Vic's email address if anyone would care to correct him. Be polite ^_^
> [email protected]



Nah - Vic has always done beer. Cigar in hand. How everything isn't a rauchbier I'm not sure.

I haven't tried it - but heard great things about the past batch. Apparently it was a serious bargain - $40ish a case for a top notch local micro beer.


----------



## faryg (5/12/08)

Tried the first batch side by side at the brewery straight from the tap and you could really tell the difference, though I had half a case to get through at home and loved it every time I visited it


----------

